# Refinishing Kitchen Cabinets



## wendyB (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello, i have a question about refinishing kitchen cabinets. We bought a house a couple of years and want to breathe new life into our kitchen/kitchen cabinets. Our house was built in 1999 and still has the original cabinets. Here is a pic. now these are not real wood, so my question is can i sand these and stain them even if they are not real wood? we want darker cabinets. Thanks for any input.


----------



## cparker (Jul 22, 2008)

The doors and faces aren't real at all?  If they were, you'd still have trouble wiht the finished ends, but you could get oak veneer and stick that on the exposed sides (the two over the sink) and finish them.
If NOTHING is real wood, you're kind of outta luck I'd say, unless you went somehow with paint.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a product out there called Polyshades. It is made by Minwax and contains the stain right in the polyurethane. Just make sure you clean the surface of all grease and dirt first.

Check it out at http://www.minwax.com/products/one_step_stain_and_finishes/

You may want to scuff up the surface with a non-oily steelwool instead of sanding.

Have you thought of pickling the surface and going lighter instead of darker? It will make your kitchen look bigger and is even more up-to-date than a darker oak. Apply a very light coat of oil based paint and wipe off the extra before it dries. Work a small area at a time. Look at http://www.alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/pickling.html

Good luck.


----------



## Amber (Jul 24, 2008)

Well they look like real wood (veneer) to me. I had a house built in 1997 that looks exactly the same. I think you can sand and paint, but not stain.

Put some knobs on those drawers! You also have room to add crown molding if you feel adventurous. It's not a bad kitchen but little touches will make a big difference.


----------



## wendyB (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks everyone, i think thats what ill do. paint them. Thanks for eveyones input. Im not going to be doing htis right away, but at least i know what i can do. As soon as i get started ill be back on here asking for tips and help   Thanks!


----------



## hondadrv24 (Jul 25, 2008)

My cabinets look exactly the same as yours,  they are real wood except for the sides of the cabinet around the sink area.  The doors and the faces are Oak in my house, I'm guessing yours are too.  
Justin


----------

